# X-Trail T30 Rocker Cover / Valve Cover Replacement



## Johnny_Flash (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi There,

changing my spark plugs, i found that oil was leaking from the valve cover into the spark-plug tubes. Taking off the whole valve cover, to my surpise I also found out there are no separate seals for the Spark plugs everything is integrated in the valve cover, so i will have to change the whole thing. 

Unfortunately I can not find this part anywhere on the net. I live in the dominican republic, so buying it locally (in the U.S. i mean) is no option. Local dealers here are charging around 300 dollars, a rip off that I don't want to consider ..

Does anyone know where to find this cover an the net ? 

Any help would be much appreciated !!


Cheers,


----------



## que4dog (Jan 29, 2013)

Johnny_Flash said:


> Hi There,
> 
> changing my spark plugs, i found that oil was leaking from the valve cover into the spark-plug tubes. Taking off the whole valve cover, to my surpise I also found out there are no separate seals for the Spark plugs everything is integrated in the valve cover, so i will have to change the whole thing.
> 
> ...


I just completed a write-up for a similar problem and attached the link:

http://www.nissanforums.com/ga16de-1-6l-engine/173177-nissan-1-6l-valve-cover-spark.html


----------



## Johnny_Flash (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks, nice write-up ! i ended up doing something quite similar, but instead of using the national seals i found a shop that cuts them to any size you want. i used the old plastic ones as samples. glued them in with silicon, just to be sure. everything perfect !


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

You can touch up with RTV sealant, too!


----------



## theparagon (Jan 7, 2015)

Dear Mr. Wilbur,
For how long the durability of RTV sealant?
thank you.


----------

